# مواد الإسعافات الأولية



## ja'far abu shaikha (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماهي المواد التي يجب توفرها بصندوق الإسعاف الأولي


----------



## محمودالحسيني (21 يونيو 2009)

بعض المواد لصندوق الإسعافات الأولية هوبعد الإجتهاد (مرهم للحروق ومرهم للكدمات وحبوب للصداع والمغص وغسيل عيون وأربطة ضغط مقاسات مختلفة ولزق بلاستر مقاسات مختلفة وقطن طبي وأربطة شاس مقاسات مختلفة وديتول مطهر ومحلول صبغة يود وبخاخ للجروح


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله جيراً أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة ولكني أريد المواد التي توجد بالقانون أو التشريعات الدولية أو العربية


----------



## sayed00 (22 يونيو 2009)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماهي المواد التي يجب توفرها بصندوق الإسعاف الأولي


 

اخى جعفر

كل مايحتوية صندوق الاسعافات الاولية كون حسب عدد الافراد المستعملين لة

الموضوع من هنا



لكن حذارى من الحبوب و الادوية ايا كان نوعيتها (للصداع او غيرة) لانها قانونا غير مسموح بة 


تحياتى لكم


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كلام جميل أخي سيد ولكن أنا أتكلم عن صندوق الإسعافات الأولية داخل الشركات وأعتقد أن بعض الأدوية مسموح بها.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يونيو 2009)

*محتويات صيدلية الإسعاف الأولي*

وهي عبارة عن علبة تكون في متناول مشرف الصالة أو الوردية موضوعة في مكان نظيف يسهل الوصول إليه لمعالجة إصابات حوادث العمل الخفيفة أو للسيطرة على الإصابات الكبيرة لحين وصول سيارة الإسعاف أو الوصل لأقرب مركز طبي​وتحتوي على​
1- دليل الإسعافات الأولية ( وهو كتيب موجود في المكتبات يمكنك اختيار اللغة المناسبة)
2- شاش معقّم
3- قطن طبي
4- شريط لاصق بعدة أحجام
5- رباط مطاطي ضاغط بعدة أحجام لمنع النزيف (يربط العضو المجروح قبل منطقة النزف حتى إسعافه لأقرب مركز طبي)
6- محلول مطهر ومعقم ( كحول - مكروكروم - يود - ... )
7- كريمات مضادة للجراثيم والبكتريا
8- كريم لمعالجة الحروق
9- كريم مسكن للألم
10- أدوية مسكنة خفيفة باراسيتامول أو أسبرين ( لا ينصح باستعمال الأسبرين لمن لديه مشاكل في المعدة أو للأطفال دون 12 عام)
11- قطرات معقمة عينية (على توضع هذه القطرات من قبل طبيب المنشأة مع لمحة عن كل نوع منها وضرورة استعماله على أن لا تستعمل إلا في الحالات القصوى جداً ) وإن كان المفضل عدم استخدامها لما للعين من حساسية عالية
12- جبائر بلاستيكية أو خشبية ذات أشكال متعددة (لربطها بالشاش على العضو المكسور) وهي متواجدة حسب شكل أطراف الجسم 
13- أدوات ( ملقط - مقص - ...)
14- قفازات بلاستيكية معقمة (ذات الاستعمال مرة واحدة)
15- مصباح يدوي مع بطاريات إضافية
16- لائحة أرقام هواتف الإسعاف والطوارئ وأقرب مركز طبي مع أرقام وعناوين المشافي التخصصية​ 
على أن يتم تغيير المواد المنتهية الفاعلية بشكل مستمر​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي المهندس غسان على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## صاصا الغالي (27 يونيو 2009)

احسنت مهندس غسان جزاك الله خيرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه خلاصة للموضوع ما رأيك يا أخي المهندس غسان وباقي الأخوة الأعزاء


----------



## أحمد خلف السيفتي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذه خلاصة للموضوع ما رأيك يا أخي المهندس غسان وباقي الأخوة الأعزاء



خلاصة معقولة
بارك الله فيك


----------

